# Looking For Sub Work In Chicago - North - Northwest



## SecondCitySnow (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking for some sub work in either the North or Northwest areas of Chicago. Have a 2008 F250 w/ Western Wideout and spreaders. Can provide laborers if necessary for shoveling. Thank you for looking....


----------



## SecondCitySnow (Nov 7, 2011)

bump....anyone? I am in the city close to 90 and 94.....thanks again.


----------

